# Wee Little Coby Is Still Hangin' In There...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, the specialist had this little guy gone a year ago. He's not going anywhere. He is so full of love, life, and lives to "attempt" to kick LBB's butt. Not gonna happen little dude, but you do try. :HistericalSmiley:

So if you'll remember Little Coby is my foster with nose cancer. He was diagnosed shortly after his surrender, with a very poor prognosis. We've kept an eye on him, and he's been doing great. Of course his days are numbered, and we're never sure what tomorrow will bring, but are so thankful for every minute with him. 

*HERE'S THE WEE FELLOW...ISN'T HE A DOLL?*










*HERE'S HIS BFF, RAUL. NOT AS CUTE, BUT A LOVELY SOUL ~ :wub:*










*TWO BROTHERS SLEEPING:*


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh theyre just precious!!! I'm a big sucker for rescues. So glad little Coby found such a great home with you!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love seeing your fluffs in the "Deb" cut - reminds me of when we first got the Hunter!! Both boys look like they are settled in so nicely and are loving Casa de Caca!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray for Coby! My policy is to never let them see the test results. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Deb give those boys kisses from awntie:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved seeing Coby and Raul. Bless their hearts and bless yours for helping them.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's because Coby has the best Mommy in the world!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Hooray for Coby! My policy is to never let them see the test results. :biggrin:


I like that, Marj!! Coby looks so adorable and it really is incredible how well he's doing.:wub: It's his mom and many sib-rescues that I'm sure keep him going.:aktion033: Deb, you're the best.:chili:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Deb...I heard from Claudia that you are amazing...you are so amazing and inspirational! Thanks for sharing tins picture and story. sending prayers for you, the pack as well as sweet Coby!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree, Its all the love they get from Deb that keeps them happy and alive. That Coby is a cutie Deb and Raul doesnt look ugly, just a little brown. LOL Thanks for all you do for these sweet kids. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! They're both dolls! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It must be that he has you as a mom!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bless his precious lil nose. Way to go, Deb. He's defying the odds just for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh they are both cute and more important they look comfortable. what more could you want than a warm comfy bed and mom to make dinner?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww deb , thank u for all u do .. kiss those little fluffs for me , they both look so cute !


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Deb, I swear its the TLC that's keeping him going. Why would he ever want to leave a world that's showing him so much love right now. God Bless him!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb,
Can't tell you how thrilled I am for Coby!! Is he on any meds to help ?

Many years ago, I lost my Puffy to nasal cancer so know Coby is doing fantastically! It warms my heart!!! 
God bless you Deb!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

they are both so cute!!:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed it about his diagnosis,obviously he didn't see it either,he's still hanging in there. What a little love,both of them look like real sweeties. Kisses on the nose daily,that's our ruitine,so far so good.
Give'm all little kissies on the nose from me!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear the update on Coby. It just goes to show what love and a little TLC can do. May he continue his quest to torment LBB.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Deb, they got their summer cuts! Did the rest of the gang get them too? Raul looks so different with his long ears and short cut! He is a good boy and Colby is a little angel. He is as happy as a clam. Looking forward to seeing you next week!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> May he continue his quest to torment LBB.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very sweet, that haircut needs to go!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, that is so great that he has had a nice, long time in your loving home and is still going strong.


----------

